# שידור חי VS שידור ישיר



## Clara_

Hi, is there a difference when TV channels are said to be broadcast on the Internet בשידור חי and בשידור ישיר?

 It thought that ישיר means that it is the same video that is broadcast on Israeli TV and on the Internet, while חי adds that it is being filmed and broadcast at the same time.
However I see series that are said to be broadcast בשידור חי.

Are they both exact synonyms for "live" then?
Thanks!


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Clara_ said:


> Hi, is there a difference when TV channels are said to be broadcast on the Internet בשידור חי and בשידור ישיר?
> 
> It thought that ישיר means that it is the same video that is broadcast on Israeli TV and on the Internet, while חי adds that it is being filmed and broadcast at the same time.
> However I see series that are said to be broadcast בשידור חי.
> 
> Are they both exact synonyms for "live" then?
> Thanks!



I don't think there is any difference, both mean _live broadcast_.


----------



## arielipi

yashir is like broadcasting NOW from brazil a soccer game, and khay is like broadcasting from israeli big brother[yuck btw].
yashir is for "important" things and khai is not. yashir is almost always for long periods and khai not.


----------



## anipo

I agree with Carrot, I see no difference between the two terms.


----------



## arielipi

there is no difference. but its just like saying theres no difference between same'akh and me'ushar... both mean the same though different on the semantic level.

like saying something is not good or saying is bad - bad is worse than not good.


----------



## anipo

.אנחנו מדברים על שידור, לא על לא טוב או רע, שיש ביניהם הבדלים
?האם שידור ישיר הוא פחות חי משידור חי?  האם שידור חי הוא פחות ישיר משידור ישיר
​


----------



## arielipi

fact: these two words exist, therefore there is a difference, hebrew in case you didnt know, does not like parallel words.


----------



## origumi

Wikipedia also agrees that these are two ways to say the same thing:


> *שידור חי* (או "*שידור ישיר*") הוא שיטה להפצת תוכן באופן מיידי או בהשהיה קצרה (מספר שניות עד מספר דקות) באמצעי התקשורת האלקטרוניים.


http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/שידור_חי


----------



## Clara_

תודה רבה לכם


----------



## OsehAlyah

Shidur Hai is a word for word translation of the English Expression "Live Broadcast"
Shidur Yashir is a word for word translation of the Russian Expression "Прямая Трансляция"
Both mean exactly the same thing. I wonder if these two expressions came from these two languages, and therefore are different yet denote exactly the same thing?


----------

